# How do I dampen my O guage layout ?



## trainmaster802 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have 16' X 6' O gauge layout in our gift shop. Unfortunately as the train goes round its acting like a sounding board making it hard for my wife to converse with customers. Its basic flat plywood benchwork attached to the wall supported by braced 1X4"s. Its a solid structure. I use Altas solid rail track mounted on cork roadbed.( roadbed glued down and track screwed down). Is there any damping under the layout that would do any good, or is all the sound from above? I plan to add a second elevated track this winter and want to know before I start, what can I do to dampen the risers and roadbed. Thanks. Personally, I love the sound, but it is loud when run at any decent speed.


----------



## BigAl56 (Dec 14, 2011)

Here are a couple of tips you can use to reduce the noise caused by the vibration of the plywood.

First, Instead of plywood use OSB. It's much less expensive and absorbs vibrations better.

Next, add a layer of foam board on top of the plywood. The home improvement stores usually have pink 4x8 sheets of varying thickness. 1/4-1/2 " should do it. When you screw your track down use as few screws as you can and screw into the foam board and not into the wood.

Finally, screws will transfer vibration directly to the wood from the track. As an alternative to screws try using black plastic cable ties. These are sold in the electrical department of hardware stores. The small size should do it. Push through from above and secure with another on the bottom of the board. The Plastic ties will minimize vibration transfer.

Your track choice should work well for you. By all means, stay away from Lionel FasTrack. That's the noisiest track ever made.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I would have suggested cork, but you've already got that. Do you run the trains pretty fast? I notice a significant increase in track noise when the trains are running at higher speeds.

You could put foamboard on the bottom of the wood and it would act as a sound insulator from below. You could also put a plexiglass edge protector up to reflect the noise back. As it's a display model you could even just put up plexiglass viewing walls. (Like a box)


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I wonder if more cross supports under the table and a lot more screws would help. Foam on your backdrop may help may help dampen the vibrations too. Or a curtain around the edge ?


----------



## seabilliau (Dec 12, 2011)

As a prior student of a "physics of music" class you may also want to, in addition to the above, place sound absorbing product near the layout. Some stuffed animals, maybe heavy drapes if near a window, etc... Strategically placed items will also help absorb sound in vicinity of the train set up.


----------



## trainmaster802 (Dec 29, 2011)

*thanks for the responses*



seabilliau said:


> As a prior student of a "physics of music" class you may also want to, in addition to the above, place sound absorbing product near the layout. Some stuffed animals, maybe heavy drapes if near a window, etc... Strategically placed items will also help absorb sound in vicinity of the train set up.


It appears that combos of under layout insulating, wall absorption, and future on the layout absorbing scenery should all help to reduce the sound levels. Any thoughts on spray insulation from a can directly to the plywood and scenery on top? Also spray under the layout. Perhaps grasping for straws here. I read about sound deadening materials, but they are costly.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

First, you've gotten a lot of good suggestions already. Since spray insulation hardens, it would become just another reflective surface for the sound to bounce off of: I'd can that idea, if you'll pardon the pun.

Think of the mechanics of sound. It's transmitted from the train directly, but it's also carried by vibration through the materials (your bench) and reflects from the walls, the floor, and the ceiling.

I'd echo Seabilliau's suggestion and hang something behind it to deaden the back wall. Any kind of a decorative curtain or blanket would help: think soft, rather than rigid (and reflective). Second, if you can easily lift the plywood from the frame, get something between the two to absorb sound: cheap sponges, soft foam rubber, even folded cloth. Again, avoid anything hard or rigid that will transmit the vibrations. Third, put a piece of cheap carpet under the table: that floor is a reflective surface that bounces the sound out to the front. Finally, as T-Man suggested, get a fairly heavy, floor length cloth apron around the base to absorb more of the projected sound. If you attach it to the edge of the plywood, it will also help dampen the vibrations the plywood is carrying.

Best wishes,


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If none of that works just run the trains slower, real trains did run slow too.

Either that or give the wife and customers megaphones to talk with.:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd consider putting some insulation under the table, staple fiberglass insulation there if nothing else. We insulated between some rooms when building with fiberglass, the difference is significant from uninsulated walls.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Has anyone ever tried using Dynamat (or something like it)? I haven't, but it would seem to me that it would absorb and deaden sound - I just don't know how well.

As an aside, I found that noise was far less with a heavier MTH SW-9 locomotive than with my K-Line MP-15 locomotive. I was also able to run the SW-9 at far lower speeds, which also reduced the noise. I know this doesn't help as far as a pure track solution, but it may help with regards to overall sound pressure level in the room.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Dynamat applied to the bottom side of the plyboard would definitely dampen noises coming through the wood. (echoes, etc)


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Dynamat would do a lot to help, but it would get pretty expensive. You really only need to cut it into strips if you use it. Don't try to cover everything with it. A little goes a long way. 

There are some competitive alternatives out there. Check out places like Parts Express and see if they have anything . . . there are several sound control products there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Like I said, just use fiberglass batting under the layout.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Like I said, just use fiberglass batting under the layout.


If it's in a shop/store, you might not want that mess/liability exposure (you wouldn't want to have a little kid get into that stuff). I'd figure the fiberglass would be the right stuff for a home layout, though. I am going to try that next fall when I re-assemble the holiday layout. I also think the curtain/skirt around the table would dissipate noise as well.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can cover the fiberglass with a thin sheet of plywood or even wallboard.


----------



## trainmaster802 (Dec 29, 2011)

*I've got x-tra fiberglass insulation around !!*



gunrunnerjohn said:


> Like I said, just use fiberglass batting under the layout.


Good idea ! But I need to get all the final wiring in place first. This layout is still very much a work in progress. X-cept for the dog bone shape of the layout with a 90 degree crossing at one end, its basically a plywood platform !! I'm going to add a second tier of O guage with mtns. and tunnels. Therefore more wiring to be done. Just trying to do it right the first time !! We know how that goes !! Thanks for the input.


----------



## teckmaster0179 (Jan 6, 2010)

this is some good information. Planning on doing a suspended setup in my sons room so we can keep the train up all year.


----------

